# still water



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 23, 2004)

still water books sound great until I go to the site. I can't make heads or tails out of that site. It very disorganized and difficult to read. I keep finding the ads that say "free books." But when I get there I only find the audio cds, and they are very expensive. Does anyone have any advice for navigating the site.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 23, 2004)

Still Waters' home page looks confusing but if you know what you are looking for you can browse through books, photocopies, CDs and other kinds of materials by clicking on the type you want. There is also a search function. 

Still Waters republishes many wonderful works that are hard to find elsewhere, but they are extreme in their views about the binding nature of the covenants and the ramifications that follow. They love to distribute free literature such as tracts and they also make certain texts available for free online. 

They are a great resource if you can weed through the unnecessary stuff.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 23, 2004)

I won't buy anything from Still Waters because they are schismatic and a blight on the Reformed Church.

Here is one thread, with the typical Reg Barrow prolix nonsense:

Thread: Is the PCA Corrupt?

[Edited on 10/23/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree that the Barrow Brothers have taken a position on the Covenants that is extremely harmful to the church. To that extent, it is not good to support their business. However, I have not yet found a bookseller that sells only perfectly sound Reformed literature. Most sell literature that in some cases contain grievous even schismatic error. The reader must be discerning no matter which bookseller he does business with. And, as I mentioned, Still Waters republishes some godly literature found no where else.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 25, 2004)

> extreme in their views about the binding nature of the covenants and the ramifications that follow



I am out of the loop. Basicly what do you mean?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2004)

You may wish to review the thread called "What is the Solemn League and Covenant" in the Theological Forum. (My apologies, I don't know how to link to a thread.)


----------



## tellville (Mar 10, 2007)

*I met Reg Barrow*

I just ran into Reg Barrow at the post office (he was mailing out books to his customers)! I live not even 10 blocks away from him! He invited me over to look at his library. I had heard about his views from others in the Reformed community here in Edmonton, but he didn't condemn me on the spot for being a Baptist like some of the stories I've heard of him would seem to suggest. He also seemed like a very nice guy. Ironically, right behind us were a couple of Muslims who became death silent once Reg and I began to talk about Christianity! 

Very weird day.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 10, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> You may wish to review the thread called "What is the Solemn League and Covenant" in the Theological Forum. (My apologies, I don't know how to link to a thread.)


http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=12309&highlight=Solemn+League+Covenant

Here you go, Andrew.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 10, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=12309&highlight=Solemn+League+Covenant
> 
> Here you go, Andrew.



Actually, that is a thread that was started in 2006. My post was written in 2004 concerning this concurrent 2004 thread.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 10, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Actually, that is a thread that was started in 2006. My post was written in 2004 concerning this now-archived thread.


Oh well, one can try.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 10, 2007)

See also the "Covenanted Reformation Defended" Debunked thread where the SL&C and other problems with the Stillwaters group, RPNA, or whatever one wants to call them, are addressed. As far as the meltdown of the group, which if one considers the problems pointed out ten years ago may have been inevitable, see this fellow's blog.


----------

